# Bundled codes



## bpiggott (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello I have a urology physician who done a cystoscopy, bladder biopsy w/fulguration, hydrodistention of bladder, & pelvic exam.  I believe the CPT codes would be 52224, 52260, & 57410, but am not sure.  Plus none of these codes are billable together per my CCI edits.   Can someone please assist me?  Thanks!

Beth Piggott, CPC


----------



## mkj2486 (Dec 9, 2008)

Could you post the scrubbed note?


----------

